# Interested in guinea pigs



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Hi guys,

I am interested in getting two female guinea pigs, I had guinea pigs before but got them from a friend as her daughter lost interest in them.

Where is best to buy guinea pigs? From a pet shop or from an advert ? 

Obviously I want them to be very healthy and friendly, as the guinea pigs I had before wer very wild, it was very difficult to hold them. What should I look out for when buying a guinea pig is what I am trying to get to ? 

Any information would be great, thanks in advance


----------



## alyson (Apr 10, 2010)

Please consider the RSPCA or other rescue. I had 3 beautiful babies from the RSPCA they had rescued 20+pregnant guineas that had been kept in dark tiny cages similar to battery hens just for breeding for pet shops. The adults were badly kept and the babies probably would never be handled until bought. My 3 were handled from tiny by RSPCA staff and were very tame and lived happy long lives.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Im am back in Ireland now, I have checked the ispca website , but unfortunatley they dont seem to have any guinea pigs or so it seems anyway. Im sure i could give them a call to find out for sure  thanks for the great advice


----------

